# biopsy tomorrow



## 2golddogs

Tomorrow morning I take Kosmo in for a biopsy of the lymph nodes in his neck. This week I noticed they were both swollen. He also suddenly stopped doing his happy dance before breakfast. When I put his bowl down and he just sat and smiled at me my heart sank and I called the vet. I hope it's not what I think but we'll take one step at a time. I do worry about putting him under so I'll be a nervous wreck until I can bring him home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending good thoughts and prayers that it turns out to be nothing to worry about. Give him an ear rub from us, and hugs to you. We'll be waiting to hear......


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry Kosmo has swollen lymph nodes. I hope surgery goes well. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Kosmo!!


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige and I are sending you and Kosmo good healing vibes and some puppy kisses too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Positive thoughts and prayers are coming your way. Think positive. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jealous1

Prayers coming your and Kosmo's way for good results.


----------



## Megora

Good hopeful thoughts from me too. I hope this is something that antibiotics will fix.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Kosmo in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs

keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today


----------



## AmberSunrise

You both will be in my thoughts and prayers today


----------



## Neeko13

Sending all our prayers and good thoughts to you and Kosmo today.....Thinking positive, Kosmo buddy, be the trooper that you are, and come through this test with great news for your mom..:--heart::--heart((HUGS)))))


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also adding my positive thoughts for you and Kosmo. I hope it's just an infection of some kind... and easily treated.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending good thoughts to Kosmo today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lots of prayers and positive wishes for the biopsy results. I hope you get good news.


----------



## GoldenMum

All paws crossed in NC for Kosmo......


----------



## Karen519

*Kosmo*

Praying for Kosmo and for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I saw your Kosmo in the Let's celebrate the old gold thread.

What a gorgeous smoochable face!
I love him - give him kisses for me please.

Good thoughts and prayers being said for Kosmo.:smooch:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thinking of you both today.


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo is home and resting very well. I must admit I was surprised at the size of the incision but it looks good. Now we wait for the results. Thank you all so much for the well wishes for Kosmo. He is such a sweet old soul.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ooooh, poor guy. Well, here's hoping that incision is all worth it and you find out it's just a big nothing.

Many more positive thoughts still coming your way...


----------



## my4goldens

I will be thinking good thoughts for good results. I know how hard it is to wait.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Kosmo is home getting the extra loving he deserves!!! Waiting for results sucks, but you are not alone. We will all be waiting with you hoping for the best!!:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both and hoping you get a clean report very soon!


----------



## 2golddogs

The vet called this evening and Kosmo has lymphoma. His appetite has been going downhill rather quickly all week so the diagnosis didn't come as a shock. He will eat some canned food but now not even much of that. We're really undecided what we will do, whether prednisone or chemo. It's a really tough decision.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no! I am so, so sorry to hear that. 

Follow your heart - you know your dog best - and Kosmo will help you by letting you know what he needs. For now, give him a big smooch and an extra hug from me. My heart goes out to you. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so sorry, wishing you all the best.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry to hear of the diagnosis for Kosmo. I know how hard it is to make the decision on what route to go as far treatment goes...sorry you have to be going down this road


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry. Having just been through the biopsy process my own beloved Old Gold, I know precisely the exquisite agony of waiting. I so wish the outcome for Kosmo was happier. That said, I hope you can remember that he doesn't know the diagnosis. He just wants to enjoy every minute of his life with you.

Holding Kosmo and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## magiclover

I'm so sorry that the news wasn't good. I know all too well what you might be feeling right now. I send you my thoughts and prayers as you decide what course to take with Kosmo.


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry for Kosmo's diagnosis. Cancer sucks so much. Praying for your beautiful boy!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for Kosmo's diagnosis. You know him best and whatever treatment you choose will be what is best for him. Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Kosmo!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for that horrible diagnosis.
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am very sorry to hear the diagnosis. Thoughts and prayers coming your way. It's scary and frightening to go through this and while trying to decide how to proceed.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry to hear of Kosmo's diagnosis, please know that you guys are in my thoughts. I am sure you will make the decision that is right for Kosmo....keep us posted...and {{HUGS}} to you both!


----------



## Karen519

*2GoldDogs*

2GoldDogs

I will be praying for Kozmo and you.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry to hear that. Good thoughts to come your way...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry to read about not so good news. He is so sweet boy. Healing thoughts and prayers are on your way. I am going to light a candle for Kosmo.


----------



## Ljilly28

Poor Kosmo. I am so sorry for his diagnosis. Is it T cell?


----------



## 2golddogs

Jill, it is T cell. We chose to go ahead and do just prednisone and our vet called it in to our pharmacy so we wouldn't have to drive as far in the snow. It's getting slick here and branches are starting to break off the trees. Kosmo's eating has really gone downhill quickly this week and yesterday and today he wouldn't even eat the cooked chicken. That just brought me to tears. The earliest an oncologist could see us is Wednesday and I didn't think we could wait that long. Just gave him his first dose of prednisone an hour ago so I hope we see some improvement and hope he can eat something today.


----------



## my4goldens

so very sorry. Hugs and prayers to you and Kosmo.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry to hear this diagnosis. I Hope you have many great days ahead with your boy.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I found 5 "lumps" on Abbi this week. I ran her to the Vet. He thinks they are just fatty but biopsied them regardless. I was telling my husband that waiting is the hard part but then I read about your call. I am sorry for you and Kosmo. This is not fair.


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo did eat a bit of supper this evening and even felt good enough to give a small roll in the snow. I think I had a bigger grin on my face than he did. Though I was grumbling about the snow, when I saw that I had a change of heart. I chose to look at it as God's gift to Kosmo. That boy sure loves the snow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

If it makes Kosmo happy, then let it be. He is so precious, he has such a perfect golden face. Praying for sweet boy to have a lots of happy days.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry for the diagnoses. Glad Kosmo is enjoying the snow though.

Ask your vet about Mirtazapine (sp), it helps with appetite, really truly does. It helped my boy Tucker a lot. 

Mirtazapine for Dog Cancer

All else fails, give that boy a fast food cheeseburger. To heck with proper canine nutrition. I gave every food to Tucker imaginable. Practically took my hand off for that cheeseburger I tell ya. An Arby's roast beef sandwich worked for Teresa's boy Copper (Coppers-mom)

I watched old home movies with Tucker that I took of him the night before he passed. We both enjoyed it. I have not watched them since, can't do it.

Enjoy the moments together as much as you can. May your heart be at peace my friend. This is not easy, been there twice and will again someday. (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Ivyacres

Sending good thoughts your way. Too many of us know the anguish of that diagnosis. Praying for many more 'snow' days for Kosmo.


----------



## GoldensGirl

When Charlie's seizure meds took his appetite away, injections of B vitamins brought it back. That might work for Kosmo, too. I know some GRF members give the injections themselves, having older dogs who need them often.

Lighting a candle (Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle) and praying for Kosmo and you,
Lucy


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you got this diagnosis - whatever you decide will be the right decision and I hope that you have lots more time together


----------



## maple1144

So sorry about Kosmos illness, Happy to hear about the fun in the snow, We got our first snow yesterday and Maple was rolling in it as well, I have never met a golden who didnt love snow lol Enjoy the good stuff!


----------



## 2golddogs

There was a pep to his step and a sparkle in his eyes this morning! I can't believe the difference from Friday to today. He is responding well to the prednisone so far. Not much romping in the snow yesterday. Instead he chose to soak up the sun and all the luvin' he could get.


----------



## GoldenMum

What a sweet sugar face! Hugs to Kosmo, and ear scratches too!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What can you even say about a face that sweet? He is so beautiful. And I'm so glad to hear he is responding to the prednisone. I hope he has a great day today.


----------



## Neeko13

Oh my sweet, sweet, Kosmo, how you make my heart to pitter patter when I see your sweet face.....may you continue to eat, smile and keep your mom and Jackson company with your terrific personality for some time more....((((HUGS))) and belly rubs young man!!!! you deserve it all....


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Will be keeping Kosmo in my thoughts.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

desi.n.nutro said:


> I found 5 "lumps" on Abbi this week. I ran her to the Vet. He thinks they are just fatty but biopsied them regardless. I was telling my husband that waiting is the hard part but then I read about your call. I am sorry for you and Kosmo. This is not fair.


My call was better. They are just fatty and common with older Goldens. She is just 9 though. :-( I don't think that should be "older." 

I am so glad the Prednisone is helping. It made a world of difference for my Buck when he had (the "C" word). I have said that it extended his life for a *couple years*. I will hope for many happy and fit years for you and Kosmo.


----------



## 2golddogs

I'm so happy to hear the great results for Abby. I agree, 9 isn't old to me. I hope Kosmo does as well as Buck. A couple years is wonderful! He is having another great day and back to doing his happy dance before breakfast. I am enjoying every second together.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love the photos, soak up the sun Kosmo 



2golddogs said:


> He is having another great day and back to doing his happy dance before breakfast.


:leapfrog::yipee:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Love that Kosmo face!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Positive thoughts and prayers for Kosmo to have wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in to see how Kosmo is doing..


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo has been having a really good week. We went to the vet Friday to have his stitches removed and a quick check by the vet. His lymph nodes have gone down some but are still swollen. They were quite pleased with how well he looks and that his appetite is back to normal. We'll take all the good days we can get. It is so good to see my boy smile again. Thanks for checking on Kosmo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for posting the pictures, it is nice to see his happy face. Prayers continued and lighting the candles.


----------



## SandyK

So glad he is responding to the prednisone. I love all the pictures you posted. He is one handsome boy!! Thoughts and prayers for a lot more good days ahead!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Great news! He looks wonderful.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Great update! Happy to see his Golden smile and that his appetite came back


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He's such a handsome boy. Your lighter pup reminds me of Penny. Continued prayers for many wonderful smiles for a long time to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful boy! Thanks for the wonderful update! He looks happy! Continued wishes for a good response to the prednisone.


----------



## sameli102

Rita, I'm so sorry to hear about Kosmo's diagnosis, sending you many many hugs. I hope he continues to have lots of good days. This makes me so sad, he is like having a small piece of Sammi to me. They look so much alike. Give him lots of hugs and kisses for me.
Chris


----------



## coppers-mom

Please give Kosmo some hugs and kisses for me.:smooch::smooch::smooch:
What a gorgeous face.


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo really enjoyed the beautiful weather today. His lymph nodes continues to go down :crossfing. While working with Jackson on weave poles, Kosmo sits ringside and waits for his treats! Smart dog.








That treat must have been really good








Ok mom, enough with the pictures already


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just keep them coming, they warm up my heart. He is a beautiful boy. Prayers continued.


----------



## Debles

Beautiful sweet Kosmo. What a darling soul he is. God bless you and keep you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

He's just so lovely. I'm so happy to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you had a beautiful day to enjoy outside. Very happy lymph nodes continue to go down!! Thanks for sharing pictures...he is so handsome!!


----------



## 2golddogs

We had our 2 week post prednisone check up at the vet today and the report on Kosmo is good so far. Lymph nodes in neck are almost normal and the ones at the shoulder have greatly reduced. None of the nodes in the groin and abdomen are enlarged so nothing is growing or spreading so far! His spleen and liver were normal size and blood work came back normal. All music to my ears . The vet even said Kosmo looks happy. We will keep Kosmo on the high dose for another month and re-check then. Enjoying every single day with the smiling boy!


----------



## sameli102

Fantastic news Rita!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy for the good news. Will keep Kosmo in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hurray for Kosmo!!! And for you! I hope and pray that the news continues to be good!


----------



## C's Mom

Loved his pics. Such a handsome boy!


----------



## coppers-mom

Kosmo sure is a beautiful happy boy.
Big hugs and kisses and continued prayers for your boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear that Kosmo had a good report. What a happy looking boy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Kosmo is such a beautiful boy! Great news and good thoughts for continued healing.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am teary over Kosmo's photos- love him and his happy kind face!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He is so gorgeous! I'm so happy you got a good report too. Continued prayers for your family and Cosmo's health.


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo continues to have good days. The past week I could tell he was feeling well from his rolling around, head first, in the mud and mulch. His face and coat were tinged greenish/brown . He enjoyed his spa day at the groomer yesterday and is once again my golden, fuzzy headed boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Kosmo is gorgeous. So nice to see he is having good days.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love looking at Kosmo's photos....such joy in his expressions. Keep on enjoying yourself Kosmo!


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo is not feeling well this morning and I have a vet appointment late this afternoon. He has been doing amazingly well and had so much energy last night that he even ran in the yard after our walk. This morning though he did vomit most of his breakfast and is pretty lethargic. I have noticed the past 2 days the nodes under his neck have grown a little and this can't be good. I talked with the vet this morning and she did lay out a couple of scenarios. I am really afraid. He looked so happy the other day in his Santa hat.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Kosmo. Good luck at the vet. We will be watching for an update.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Kosmo is such a beautiful boy! I will be praying for you and Kosmo. I hope thevet visit will bring renewed hope.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for you and Kosmo. Will be watching for news.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers coming for Kozmo and you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Laurie

So sorry to hear that Kosmo is not feeling well. Sending you and your very handsome boy prayers and good thoughts!!!


----------



## Debles

Sending lots of prayers for Kosmo! His pics are so happy and gorgeous!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Kosmo isn't feeling well and will say a prayer for him and you.

He does look gorgeous in his Santa hat.


----------



## Kristin

This thread breaks my heart. I just went through this a few months ago and sadly lost my boy to Lymphoma and secondary leukemia after chemo was non-responsive (he was late stage though, and no warning signs like swollen lymph nodes for him that I could have caught earlier).

The appetite thing was always a stress-point for me. I swear my whole day's happiness was directly dependent on whether he ate his food that day (and I tried everything!). Eventually even the 75mg/prednisone wasn't helping his appetite at all. My oncologist said not to worry too much because apparently dogs can go 30days without food as long as they are drinking water... but... somehow that just sounds all wrong to me.

The important thing to watch for is signs of anemia (pale gums/tongue). This also affects appetite. Anemia is a sign it's gone into the bone marrow, which is the late stage of the illness.

I'm soooo sorry you are going through this. The days do have their ups and downs. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me directly.

Kosmo is just beautiful and my prayers go out to him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I love the photos. Praying and praying and praying, please Kosmo feel better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love the photos. Kosmo has such a sweet face.

I really hope the vet visit brings some answers - and news that he's just having an off day or two. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He is such a handsome boy. I love the photo with your husband on the step. Sending you prayers and hugs....this is so scarey.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you lots of prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Rainheart

I am just now seeing this. I hope the vet appointment goes well today. Hopefully nothing serious going on and he can still share a good holiday with you.


----------



## 2golddogs

The news today was not good. We may have only a few weeks left with sweet Kosmo. It appears lymph nodes throughout are enlarging. The vet felt several large nodes this afternoon that were not enlarged previously. She checked his gums and they are pink, heart is strong and so far lungs are clear. Today he started to cough, indicating the nodes at the base of the trachea are also enlarged. It is happening so fast our hearts are breaking. We thought we would have him for a while longer. Jackson has been licking Kosmo's face and ears and staying close to him. Kosmo has been able to keep down a light lunch and so far his dinner. Praying for more good days.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so very sorry to hear the news. Praying for you to make many more memories with sweet Kosmo. That's so strange that Jackson is doing the same thing to Kosmo that Tito is doing to Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Praying for Kosmo and all his people and lighting a candle for him. This is such a hard time.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Tuckers Mom

(( Hugs )) Sweet Kosmo. Please stay a big strong boy a little while longer..... 

This is such a tough time of year to have a sick fur baby.... I went through this just a year ago, praying he would make it till Christmas and not leave us broken hearted at Christmas time.... Thinking of you all, and praying for you as well.... Stay Strong. <3


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry. I know you will treasure every minute, love him to pieces. Remember to smile at him because he doesn't know what you know. I'm so sad for you all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am praying with you, don't know what to say to help, sorry doesn't help I know that, it can't be, please Kosmo feel better, your family loves you and they need you, please big guy stay strong, please...


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry the news was not good. But I am going to keep sending all my positive thoughts your way. Big hugs to your sweet Kosmo. I hope he defies the odds and hangs around for longer than the vet expects.


----------



## sameli102

Rita, I'm so sorry Kosmo is not doing well. He does look so happy in his Santa hat. I hope he bounces back and has more good days for you to cherish him. Sending prayers for you and your family to remain strong for him. Hugs to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry you did not get better news. I'm praying for Kosmo and your family. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Rainheart

I am sorry about the news you got at the vet. I hope that he can keep having good days through the holidays. I will be home on Thursday and I will only be about 30-45 minutes from you. If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry to hear this about your Kosmo, my heart aches for you. Kosmo and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neeko13

My heart and prayers go out to you, sweet sweet Kosmo :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## SandyK

So sorry Kosmo's vet visit was disappointing. I love his pictures with the Santa hat!!! I will continue to keep Kosmo in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo had a decent day yesterday and so far has kept down his breakfast this morning which is so wonderful. Back to taking a nap.


----------



## LibertyME

thinking of your family and sweet Kosmo...wishing you more good days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad he is feeling better and those photos are so cute. Will keep praying for Kosmo.


----------



## Karen519

*Kosmo*

Glad Kosmo is feeling better today.
That hat and Kosmo are SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

What a good looking, sweet and obviously good natured boy Kosmo is.:smooch:

I so hope he rallies and you have more good time together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you and sweet Kosmo today, hope the rest of the day has turned out well.


----------



## Kristin

Kosmo looks absolutely adorable in those photos!


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo was well enough to have a spa day at the groomer who loves to spoil him rotten. I was glad to hear her say he has a lot of spirit and a sparkle in his eye. I was hoping it wasn't just my wishful thinking. So far he is doing well though I am noticing his back legs are a little weaker. Still insists on his daily walks which of course we oblige.


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad he was feeling up to a spa day!!! Gorgeous photos of a beautiful boy!


----------



## Deber

Wonderful idea of the spa day and wanting his walks is great. Hoping you get many more days of this with your beautiful boy. Merry Christmas Kosmo.


----------



## caseypooh

Kosmo sure is a handsome fellow, I just want to give him a big hug!


----------



## AmberSunrise

So happy he enjoyed his spa day - may he have many more


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Getting ready for Christmas, so nice. Kosmo is gorgeous on these pictures as usual. Looking forward to see many pictures of happy boy. Stay strong and happy Kosmo.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Kosmo is a gorgeous sweetheart. I'm glad he continues to do well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Such a gorgeous, smoochable face. He looks beautiful. Glad to hear he continues to feel so well.


----------



## 2golddogs

Kosmo had a rough morning getting up and only ate a partial breakfast but I wasn't too worried. I now have a call in to our vet as he now does not want to stand and is barely wagging his tail. I'm afraid my sweet boy is nearing the end. This is truly breaking my heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and strength to Kosmo and you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 2golddogs

It is not good. We will be with our boy when he makes his journey this afternoon. I am going to miss him so much it's tearing my heart apart.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry to hear Kosmo is not doing well. Sending you strength for this afternoon. . .


----------



## 2golddogs

I just let Jackson say goodbye to Kosmo. He gently approached Kosmo, lay down and licked his face and ears. I need to stop crying so I don't upset them both.


----------



## Neeko13

Were here for you Rita....may you have the strength to help Kosmo into his next life....Im saddened to hear his time is so near.....Run Free my sweet, beautiful funny Kosmo, you have been a ray of sunshine in my life since I first laid eyes on you :heartbeat.......You have stolen a piece of my heart, and will always have a place there.....(((((Hugs))))) for you Rita.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I don't know what to say. I am so sorry, words can’t describe my feelings, I love Kosmo and his sweet face.


----------



## GoldenCamper

2golddogs said:


> It is not good. We will be with our boy when he makes his journey this afternoon. I am going to miss him so much it's tearing my heart apart.


I am so sorry  Been there twice, both passed in my arms. Loved until the end and forever as they did me. In time may the memory of him bring you smiles, till then submit to the tears. Run free Kosmo.


----------



## sameli102

Rita, I am so sorry to read this. Just knowing his lines I know what a sweet sweet soul he is. It's so hard to see them leave us, sending you many many hugs and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so terribly sorry it is time for Kosmo to go to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## 2golddogs

He is gone. Kosmo earned his angel wings at 3:05 today. He walked into the vet hospital and for the first time ever was not shaking. The vet was so touched when he got up and walked over to her. He never goes up to the vet, always staying close to me. I wanted to chicken out but took this as a sign from my sweet boy he was tired and ready to go. He went peacefully in my arms while I kissed his ear. The vet and I had a good cry. We have a candle lit for Kosmo and just sit here crying. Chris, you are right. He was such a gentle, sweet soul. I miss him terribly.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, I am so sorry Kosmo left you--what a peaceful and dignified way he left you. HUGS as your grieve your special angel in the coming days. RIP dear Kosmo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, I'm so sorry. The tears are flowing here for your pain and for your sweet boy. Godspeed Kosmo... you are forever loved!


----------



## mayapaya

I am so very sorry for your loss. It will bring you comfort at some point in the future to know he could feel you with him right up until the end. I'll be praying for you and your family--Kosmo is in a happy place.


----------



## Neeko13

Oh Kosmo, u have left us way too early, buddy....ur smile was something many of us looked forward to every day.....may u run free and smile to ur hearts desire, and lay in the sun @ rainbow bridge.....be an angel to all dogs here on earth, and no doubt a wonderful friend to all at the bridge,,,,,I will always remember u and Mr. Bill, it showed us exactly what ur personality was all about.... I still get a chuckle thinking of u and ur toy......Rita, may you and your husband have the strength to get through this Christmas without your sweet boy.....you have plenty of wonderful memories, may they help u go on....(((((((hugs)))))) to you and Jackson...........


----------



## Karen519

*Kosmo*

I am so very, very, sorry about Kosmo, but I am sure he is at peace and has met up with my BELOVED SMOOCH AND SNOBEAR, who will take care of him, until we all meet, again.
It sounds like Kosmo was ready to go. We were with our Smooch when she went to the Rainbow Bridge, Dec. 7, 2010 and with our Snobear when he went to the Rainbow Bridge on March 27, 2010. They were both ready, too!


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry to hear this news. It sounds like he was ready to go. Run free at the bridge, Kosmo.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Megora

I'm so sorry Rita.... 

Based on the diagnosis and some of your previous posts, it sounded like his time here with you was very limited, but I'd hoped this wouldn't happen so soon. All my very best prayers for you and your family during this time... I know you will, but give Jackson extra love and spoiling. 

It sounds like he went peacefully and beautifully... with no unnecessary suffering. Again, all my best.


----------



## dborgers

2GoldDogs

My Andy was just diagnosed a couple weeks ago with the same thing.

I'm so sorry about Kosmos. He was a beautiful boy. Now in Heaven, where you'll see him again.


----------



## Deber

My heart breaks for you. Kosmos run fast, run free. We never have enough time.


----------



## dborgers

Play and have fun at The Rainbow Bridge, Kosmos


----------



## Kristin

My heart absolutely breaks for you... I'm so sorry to hear of Kosmo's passing. I had a little cry hearing about this and will light an extra candle tonight for him on the mantle next to the one I always light for my Teddy. 

They are so precious... words are never enough... Deepest sympathy and hugs. He is finally at peace.

This song gave me some comfort during my loss and I hope it does the same for you.

Goodbye My Friend - by Karla Bonoff


----------



## Evie

So sorry about Kosmo's passing. Beautiful boy! Our girl went from the same disease, the day before Kosmo was diagnosed. She'd lived almost exactly the same length of time as he did after diagnosis, too, also on pred. It's so hard, the whole thing. My sympathies to you, he was obviously a sweetie and I can tell how very much you love him.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Oh boy, it is so hard, but all of my healing thoughts... it never gets easy.


----------



## my4goldens

Oh, my heart is breaking for you. Rest in peace, sweet Kosmo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There is a new star on the sky tonight, big and bright like your smile dear Kosmo. Run, run fast and free in the green meadows like you never did it before. Your sweet face brought so many smiles to my face. I never met you but I will miss seeing your pictures.
Hugs to your mom.


----------



## Laurie

I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face upon learning that Kosmo made his journey to Rainbow Bridge.

I'm so sorry......hugs to you and your family.

RIP handsome boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Rita. I've just got home to see the news of your sad day. I'm so sorry your Kosmo is gone. So sorry. My heart is just breaking. It sounds like it was a very peaceful end, though. But it sure doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## PrincessDi

I too have tears down my face. I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Kosmo. You loved him enough to free him from his pain. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## 2golddogs

Goodbye my friends. It was time for me to leave. I wasn't feeling well and I was very tired. I loved being here and hope I made some people smile. I'm watching over my buddy Jackson and hope he isn't too sad though I see him looking for me. So I'm going to get busy up here and see if I can't find a new buddy to send to him sometime this winter. Wish me luck!

Kosmo


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I can hardly see through the tears. I am so, so sorry. Godspeed Kosmo. You are much loved.


----------



## Neeko13

Goodbye my sweet beautiful buddy!!!! You were nothing short of a king, may you find peace, happiness and a bit of relaxation where you are now.....One day I will want to kiss that beautiful face.....take care of Jackson, he will miss you so, we all will, terribly....Run Free Kosmo!!!


----------



## sameli102

I am so so sorry Rita, Kosmo and Sammi had the same dad and he really passed on his sweet sweet temperament. Sammi used to lay just like Kosmo, and looked so much like him, not sure I'll ever get another personality like that again, such great temperaments that love everyone. I miss her so much.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry. It takes a lot of love to give the gift of saying goodbye before their lives become a nightmare. Kosmo is a lucky guy that you loved him so much.

Find my Charlie and Sabrina, Kosmo, and ask them to show you where the tennis balls are hidden. They love a good romp.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Kosmo's goodbye left me in tears. He was so lovely looking, Rita. I wish I'd known him. 

You must miss him so much. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## SandyK

Rita...I am so sorry about Kosmo. I haven't been on here much during the holiday's and I missed your post. Tears are being shed as I write to you. Kosmo was such a handsome guy and I will miss seeing his pictures. I hope you and Jackson are doing ok. Again, I am so sorry for your loss!! RIP sweet Kosmo!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rita*

Rita

I am so very, very, sorry about Kozmo-what a beautiful boy and his goodbye had me in tears!!


----------

